# A whole carton of Twin egg yolks?



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

I bought a different brand of organic eggs this week because they were on clearance due to expiry date.
_Every single_ egg in the carton has been a double yolk. How normal is this and should I question the "organicness" of this brand?


----------



## willibug (Jan 4, 2002)

WOW!! Unbelievable! Just a couple of weeks ago, I cracked my first ever double-yolked egg. It was so cool! I'd always heard about them, but had never seen one for myself--and, believe me, I've cracked a LOT of eggs in my day! Are you SURE they were ALL double yolks? Just thinking about this from a statistical perspective....the chances would be pretty slim, like a woman bearing 12 sets of twins one after the other...


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Yup! I cracked the whole carton making scrambled eggs!

I was so shocked! Ive never seen them before!

(Wondering if this is some sort of message?)







: LOL!


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

I had a batch of organic, free range eggs that had double yolks in at least half of the batch... I was so excited because I am allergic to the whites, so I only eat the yolks. I only had to crack one egg instead of two. Perhaps, happy chickens are more likely to have twins? I don't think it is anything wrong with organic eggs.


----------



## mamaMAMAma (Nov 20, 2001)

I've had that happen twice now. Different brands of organic eggs. I was making an omlette, so the "twin yolks" kept coming.


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Okay, Im feeling better now, I was thinking that they had been pumped full of fertility hormones or something!


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

I think young chickens are more likely to lay twin eggs so maybe all of the eggs in that batch were from young chicken(s)?


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

One time I cracked 4 eggs in a row that were double-yolked. The next day I found out I was pregnant with twins. Maybe the universe is trying to tell you something







.


----------



## Theo's Mama (Jul 25, 2002)

I've also hardly ever found them, but opened a carton of organic eggs one morning and found 5 of them to be double, and also found just days later that I was carrying twins. If I find another carton like that, I will definitely get nervous.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

It's a normal variation of eggs.

However, Theo's Mama and TwinMom have a new twist on things. :0


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:

Maybe the universe is trying to tell you something .


----------

